# Unsatisfied with GM customer service



## ZZR12 (Oct 5, 2011)

I have stayed off this site for some time, my wife said that I shouldn't bash GM, and just let them figure it out. Well I'm officially done, my 2012 Cruze Eco has now been in the shop for this horrible antifreeze smell 5 times and towed once, all in 21,000 miles. We traveled too Kentucky, a 1600 mile round trip drive, we all had headaches and were disgusted by this odor. I called the dealer and they asked if I have you done my oil changes, really. Well they replaced the water pump, thermostat housing, and drive belt, it still stinks. GM customer service assured me that one more time it would be taken care of, wrong again. My dealer had the car two days. and could not duplicate, I told them drive it and then bring it inside and they will smell it, they drove it 1.6 miles. I picked my car up, drove it for a while and took it right back, and had the service manager and tech come outside, and he admitted smelling antifreeze, but the tech said he found nothing. I immediately called Customer Service and talked to my rep, he said that I could always trade it and only be out a few dollars, I put down $5000 dollars and have had it almost two years, and I still owe more than trade in value. I told the rep that I refuse to lose money because they built an inferior vehicle, and he said sorry he couldn't help me, I said I guess you want me to sue GM, and he said that is definitely a option. He also stated that he has never heard of a antifreeze problem with the Cruze, really. Rant over.:eusa_clap:


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Might want to search this forum a bit....your issue has been identified and resolved.
Stop bashing G.M. and start bashing your inept dealer......G.M. produces cars.....dealers service cars.....some do it well, some, not so much.
So, G.M. has identified your concern but your dealer obviously doesn't read his product updates......Who's the bad guy here.

Search for anti freeze odor.....the answer you seek is there.

Rob

OP.....You likely will require PI 0935 based on your description and past services.
Read the first sticky regarding cabin odors.....members have worked hard with several QUALITY Chevrolet dealers to achieve success.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Find a new dealer. It baffles me how people don't realize that dealerships do not represent GM and they come in bashing GM because of an issue their dealership couldn't fix. 

My dealership has locations along the same block that sells Kia and Subaru as well. Does that mean that each individual building is run by their respective brands? Dealerships are privately owed. Find another one.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

ZZR12 I am so sorry to read that this is the experience that you have had. I am a GM contact here on the forum here to assist you. Please let me know how I can assist you in getting this matter resolved. If you would like me to find a new dealer/service department for you I would be happy to do that. I can even call and set up a service appointment for you and explain whats going on to the service adviser. If you would like my assistance please send me your full name, VIN, current mileage and the dealer you are working with by private message. I will work with you to get this matter resolved.

(If you have an SR or file # with GM Customer Care please send that as well) 

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

I find it interesting that this issue (PI 0935) hasn't shown up in TechLink, but others show up month after month. Maybe it will be in the June issue.


----------



## ZZR12 (Oct 5, 2011)

I was posting my opinion, I'm sorry I don't have endless hours to search this site, also you are assuming that my problem is also everyone else's issue. As far as the dealership goes, Chevrolet brought in a tech from there "Technical Assistance" program. I can only image that this tech would be well versed in Chevy's automobiles and there individual problems. What people don't realize is this is a major inconvenience.


----------



## ZZR12 (Oct 5, 2011)

Thank you Jackie, I have tried every avenue including sending you a PM back in December of 2012. I have spent so much time and aggravation on this matter, that I will be unloading this vehicle as soon as possible. It's just a shame that this vehicle has lost so much value. I have purchased four new Chevy's in my lifetime, and this will be my last.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Jim Frye,
I'm going to speculate a bit and suggest it is not in TechLink for a reason.
If it was, the very real potental of heater cases being exchanged without proving they are the actual cause of odor presents itself.
I'm sure Chevrolet wants all other potental odor makers taken out of the equasion before case replacement.

A WAG on my part but I might be close,
Rob


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

ZZR12 said:


> I was posting my opinion, I'm sorry I don't have endless hours to search this site, also you are assuming that my problem is also everyone else's issue. As far as the dealership goes, Chevrolet brought in a tech from there "Technical Assistance" program. I can only image that this tech would be well versed in Chevy's automobiles and there individual problems. What people don't realize is this is a major inconvenience.


So, truth be told, even though a bulletin number has been provided, you would rather lose money, than finish the story.
And, give up on Chevrolet, even though you indicate four previous satisfactory ownership experiences.

OK,
Rob


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Listen, we know it's frustrating and inconvenient, but you aren't the first to report this problem nor the first to have a bad dealership experience. Furthermore, the issue is very well documented in the service issues section of this forum, and it is universally recommended on this site that you contact GM and have a case on file with them. 

Call GM, find a new dealer, and take a moment to breathe. The issue will be resolved. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Bohdan (Apr 28, 2012)

GM is represented by there dealers and GM should be able to find out why this dealer has become a loser. Over time if the buying public is told to go look for another dealer and then another dealer in time will there even be a dealer to visit in the living area where the cars are bought. GM is responsible for there official dealers that they have contracted to sell and maintain there cars and GM needs to make sure that those dealers know there stuff before selling cars and should be on top of the problem when the person contacts GM letting them know that this dealer is a loser.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Mini RANT follows:

GM is not god (notice the lower-case "g") but they're not Luifer either. However, it *does* sometimes seem as though many (too many) of their dealerships DO belong in the second category, because of their own (in)actions, bumblings, and poor service doings.

They're far more EAGER to take your money & sell that car than they are to earn your loyalty & respect by _thoroughly _troubleshooting_, correctly _diagnosing, and _timely_ correcting GM's problems the *FIRST* and *EVERY* time.

And, THAT dear readers is *why* most states enacted "*Lemon Laws*" to protect you--the consumer--from the BIG automotive businesses and their "frachised" henchmen 'stealerships'.

[climbs down from soap box]


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

ZZR12,

Please answer one question - do you smell Anti-Freeze outside the car and under the engine hood? If not, then the problem is in the HVAC system. If so, have your dealership replace the surge tank and pressure cap. Those are the only parts, other than the actual tubing and connections in the coolant system that hasn't been replaced in your Cruze. The tank to cap interface is also the only place in the coolant system that the dealership cannot test. The link you're looking for on this entire issue is at http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-s...e-cabin-odors-sources-resolution-summary.html. You might want to print out the first post in this thread and give it to your service advisor to help him get pointed in the right direction.

Also, if you haven't opened a ticket with GM yet, take Jackie up on her offer to do so. I would also recommend that you strongly consider a different dealership - one not owned by the same family or group as your current dealership. Jackie might be able to assist you in finding a different dealership as well.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Sadly, this is the weakness of the franchise system.
It can be said the dealer represents G.M.......and they sortof do....but first and formost, they are an independent business.
As such, they are generally looking out for their own interest before G.M.'s interest.

And, for the corporation to terminate a franchise agreement a real atrocity must occur.....usually selling cars out of trust will push the button but thats about it.
And, if the corporation slows down supply to a specific dealer, a retribution if you will, they are then breaking franchise law.

So, allowing a franchised dealer to represent a auto manufacturer is a real crapshoot.

Obviously, the majority play by the rules, take the tests, follow policy and proceedures to the letter, and take service C.S.I. as a serious matter.
Then there are the few that move a lot of product but look at service as a necessary evil.
This is a problem because those dealers will hire service staff that really doesn't give a hoot and the dealer principle (owner) doesn't care either....he just wants to move product.

Until franchise law gets rewritten (and I doubt if it will....dealer council is much to strong) there will be dealers performing substandard work, and in so doing, damaging manufacturers credibility.

A real suck situation for the customer.

Rob


----------



## ZZR12 (Oct 5, 2011)

obermd said:


> ZZR12,
> 
> Please answer one question - do you smell Anti-Freeze outside the car and under the engine hood? If not, then the problem is in the HVAC system. If so, have your dealership replace the surge tank and pressure cap. Those are the only parts, other than the actual tubing and connections in the coolant system that hasn't been replaced in your Cruze. The tank to cap interface is also the only place in the coolant system that the dealership cannot test. The link you're looking for on this entire issue is at http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-s...e-cabin-odors-sources-resolution-summary.html. You might want to print out the first post in this thread and give it to your service advisor to help him get pointed in the right direction.
> 
> Also, if you haven't opened a ticket with GM yet, take Jackie up on her offer to do so. I would also recommend that you strongly consider a different dealership - one not owned by the same family or group as your current dealership. Jackie might be able to assist you in finding a different dealership as well.


If I park the car in the garage it will make the garage smell of antifreeze, but it can also be smelled inside the car. I had the salesman, and the sales manager both sit in the car and both said they could smell antifreeze walking up to the car and inside. I called the next closest dealer, and they stated they did not want to step into another dealers "problems". I can understand this, I have also had a GM Case number for quite sometime. I sounds like I dislike this car, but I don't, thats why I would like it fixed. The problem is that I travel for work and it makes it very difficult to be constantly dealing with this.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

I am so sorry you feel that way based on your current situation. General Motors takes comments like this very seriously, and I have documented your concern along with your comments in the case file. General Motors relies heavily on loyal customers and I hope one day we may be given the opportunity to earn your business again. Please let me know if I can be of any assistance to you.

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

ZZR12 said:


> If I park the car in the garage it will make the garage smell of antifreeze, but it can also be smelled inside the car. I had the salesman, and the sales manager both sit in the car and both said they could smell antifreeze walking up to the car and inside. I called the next closest dealer, and they stated they did not want to step into another dealers "problems". I can understand this, I have also had a GM Case number for quite sometime. I sounds like I dislike this car, but I don't, thats why I would like it fixed. The problem is that I travel for work and it makes it very difficult to be constantly dealing with this.


The problem is under the hood then. I'm not sure PI-0935 is needed for your car. PI-0740 without the surge tank vent reroute tube, is definitely applicable. You definitely want to read the first post of the thread XR and I referenced before.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

ZZR12 said:


> I sounds like I dislike this car, but I don't, thats why I would like it fixed. The problem is that I travel for work and it makes it very difficult to be constantly dealing with this.


The simple answer is for *GM* to ensure their dealerships:



70AARCUDA said:


> ..._thoroughly _troubleshooting_, correctly _diagnosing, and _timely_ correcting GM's problems the *FIRST* and *EVERY* time.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I hear everyone blaming a bad dealer here but you are all overlooking the blatant attitude problem the customer service rep they were working with had. I had similar experience with my "district specialist". This exact statement was not said to me but by the attitude and things that were said I got the understanding GM does not care at all if you have a problem, are inconvenienced, or remain happy.... 

They already got your money, if they loose you as a customer they don't care, a whole new fleet of suckers/potential customers graduates every year.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

spacedout said:


> I hear everyone blaming a bad dealer here but you are all overlooking the blatant attitude problem the customer service rep they were working with had. I had similar experience with my "district specialist". This exact statement was not said to me but by the attitude and things that were said I got the understanding GM does not care at all if you have a problem, are inconvenienced, or remain happy....
> 
> They already got your money, if they loose you as a customer they don't care, a whole new fleet of suckers/potential customers graduates every year.


This is Mark Reuss' challenge - change the corporate culture within GM. Unless he can do this some of GM customer service reps and district managers will continue to be idiots when it comes to taking care of GM's customers.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

No it is zzr12 with the challenge to get a suitable out come for his odor ridden car !

To much passing the torch going on to consider an adequate out come for too many consumers as of late .


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Robby said:


> Sadly, this is the weakness of the franchise system.
> It can be said the dealer represents G.M.......and they sortof do....but first and formost, they are an independent business.
> As such, they are generally looking out for their own interest before G.M.'s interest.
> 
> ...


 cc: Mr. Ruess.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Your car needs a new surge tank and/or expansion cap. In addition, drop the coolant level down to the bottom of the arrow on the side of the tank to keep it from venting again and you will not smell anything ever again.

Have you been losing coolant? These Cruzes are known for eating through water pumps that leak and will also cause a coolant smell, but the vapors are what really get you.

The tank vent thing is a BS fix for a problem that shouldn't exist in the first place. I too have little faith in dealers resolving this issue.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Replace the surge tank and cap and keep the coolant cold level at the top of the arrow. This is the GM "Cold full" point in the service manual. If you still have coolant odors then you can try dropping the coolant level, but you shouldn't have to. Also be aware that dropping the coolant level will reduce the boiling point of your coolant slightly.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

obermd said:


> Replace the surge tank and cap and keep the coolant cold level at the top of the arrow. This is the GM "Cold full" point in the service manual. If you still have coolant odors then you can try dropping the coolant level, but you shouldn't have to. Also be aware that dropping the coolant level will reduce the boiling point of your coolant slightly.


Thought the consensus of the whole coolant smell thread was that the cold fill level was too high in most cases, causing the venting out the cap.


----------



## CyclonicWrath (May 14, 2013)

And are you sure they didn't fix the problem and its just the left over coolant that won't go away for some time I had to drive about 10,000 km till all my coolant smell disappeared, it's not an instant smell be gone solution, and if your not losing coolant then it's most likely fixed at this point, but I've also heard of the heater core popping and cause inside and out to stink, mine was just the water pump but never smelt from inside the car only when I got out after a drive or opened the hood


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> Thought the consensus of the whole coolant smell thread was that the cold fill level was too high in most cases, causing the venting out the cap.


That was before BigSkyMontana, Blue Angel and Robby figured out that some of the caps had faulty O-rings and some of the tanks had nicks and uneven welds on the lip of the tank. Either one can cause the pressure seal to fail well below the 20 PSI on the cap, which is why the recommendation was to lower the coolant level. With a smooth tank lip and good O-ring we haven't seen any issues running the tank at the cold full line at the top of the arrow.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

CyclonicWrath said:


> And are you sure they didn't fix the problem and its just the left over coolant that won't go away for some time I had to drive about 10,000 km till all my coolant smell disappeared, it's not an instant smell be gone solution, and if your not losing coolant then it's most likely fixed at this point, but I've also heard of the heater core popping and cause inside and out to stink, mine was just the water pump but never smelt from inside the car only when I got out after a drive or opened the hood


This tells me your dealership didn't replace filters and/or the sound and heat insulation in the foot wells (if you had a heater core leak). It shouldn't take more than a couple of weeks for any residual odor to dissipate. You also have to clean the engine after any engine leak occurs. Dealerships should just do this for good customer service.


----------



## BigSkyMontana (Jan 5, 2013)

Been there, done that--with success--and enjoying my Cruze. Others on this forum have been in your shoes. It is unfortunate that you are having challenges with your local dealership. There are others in the Chevy/GM chain who do care about your frustrations and concerns, but it takes work and time to resolve these matters. Maybe this additional link will be helpful in helping you get this matter resolved:

[url]http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-service-issues/13531-tips-your-next-service-visit.html

[/URL]Hopefully, something materializes soon to help you get this resolved.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

We are here to assist everyone on the forum 17 hours a day 7 days a week. Please don't hesitate to send us a private message if you have questions or need assistance. We care about you guys and value you as GM customers and truly want to do everything that we can to assist you with any vehicle questions or issues you may have. I apologize for any negative experiences that you may have had in the past. We are here to help you. 

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Yates (Aug 24, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Find a new dealer. It baffles me how people don't realize that dealerships do not represent GM and they come in bashing GM because of an issue their dealership couldn't fix.]
> 
> My dealership has locations along the same block that sells Kia and Subaru as well. Does that mean that each individual building is run by their respective brands? Dealerships are privately owed. Find another one.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


They certainly do represent G.M. They act as an agent and there should, at least, be a shared liability for the automobiles they sell.


----------



## ZZR12 (Oct 5, 2011)

I called my dealer yesterday to see if they came up with any other ideas, they state that they are stumped and it may be something I need to live with. Well months ago I started having issues with headaches and trouble remembering things, I have been to the doctor several times, and now they think maybe the antifreeze odor has caused these symptoms. I feel like I have given GM ample oppurtunities to fix these issues, the GM customer service rep told me that I could trade out of it and only take a few tousand dollar hit, thats BS. I recieved a notice in the mail about a class action suit against GM for the driveablility issues involed with the Cruze, I think I will give them a call. At this point they have wasted so much of my time, this is not why I purchased a new vehicle!!!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

ZZR12

Is there only 1 dealership in your area? This doesn't make sense to me, you complain, you bash, you hate the Cruze, i would too. But there HAS to be another dealership. 

Would you stay with 1 doctor that doesn't give you the right diagnosis or leaves you blank? NO. You go to another doctor, and keep repeating till one figures it out.

It may be a waste of time, but really, the options are there. Go to a personal mechanic maybe, see if he can figure it out on his own, and take whatever invoice to GM to get reimbursed. It is very easy to sit and wait for somebody else to figure it out. I hope i don't offend you, but a dealership is NOT GM. A dealership is working for GM, go to another one. Specially if you are having medical issues, why stay in the car? Why keep driving it? 

/end


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

I hate to argue here, but no customer should "have" to go to a second dealership, because those who SOLD it are RESPONSIBLE for it...period!

If GM lets inept businesses act as their "agents" then GM bears 100% responsibility for the errors of both: (a) the bad dealerships performance, as well as, (b) the bad product (problems) those dealerships aren't able to diagnose correctly (GM designed & produced).

The solution is TRAINED technicians...trained BEFORE they touch the custormer's cars.

Whatever happened for *Mr/Ms Goodwrench*?


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

I agree 70AARCUDA that is common sense that lacks in dealerships everywhere, but in this case, the dealership is not doing their job right, the only other logical solution is to take business elsewhere. Unfortunetly dealerships will always have a better administration than than service team, this thought process does need to stop but what can we do.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

ZZR12 said:


> I called my dealer yesterday to see if they came up with any other ideas, they state that they are stumped and it may be something I need to live with. Well months ago I started having issues with headaches and trouble remembering things, I have been to the doctor several times, and now they think maybe the antifreeze odor has caused these symptoms. I feel like I have given GM ample oppurtunities to fix these issues, the GM customer service rep told me that I could trade out of it and only take a few tousand dollar hit, thats BS. I recieved a notice in the mail about a class action suit against GM for the driveablility issues involed with the Cruze, I think I will give them a call. At this point they have wasted so much of my time, this is not why I purchased a new vehicle!!!


ZZR12, 

I am sorry you are having this concern. I would like to look into your case for further review. Can you please private message me your case number? Look forward to hearing from you.

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I did a quick search and found this page: Allentown Chevrolet Dealers - Find a New or Used Chevrolet dealership near Allentown, PA - Cars.com 

There are several Chevy dealerships near Allentown, PA. While I agree with 70AARCUDA that you shouldn't need to find another dealership, the reality is that some dealerships are really good at selling cars but completely suck at servicing them. The reverse is also true.


----------



## ZZR12 (Oct 5, 2011)

iKermit said:


> ZZR12
> 
> Is there only 1 dealership in your area? This doesn't make sense to me, you complain, you bash, you hate the Cruze, i would too. But there HAS to be another dealership.
> 
> ...


I'm not offended, but when I purchase a product I don't believe that I should have to go to excessive lengths to fix GM's engineering. I work 60 plus hours a week, I need my car, thats why I continue to drive it, I had to use personal time in order to get to the dealership, not something that makes me happy. In a previus post I stated that I tried another dealer, they pulled the warrenty records, and stated they didn't want to get stuck with another dealers issues, next dealer is 48 miles one way. Lets face it, this car has a lot of good points, but they sell you this highly economic car because of plastic covers under the car to reduce drag, then they bring it in and cut the freakin thing off. Believe I get your point about stop driving it or trading it, but this thing has horrible trade in value, and I'm not sure if all these warranty repairs will show up on a carfax or not, maybe someone could answer that for me.


----------



## ZZR12 (Oct 5, 2011)

Chevy Customer Service said:


> ZZR12,
> 
> I am sorry you are having this concern. I would like to look into your case for further review. Can you please private message me your case number? Look forward to hearing from you.
> 
> ...


PM sent, thank you.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

ZZR12, you just escalated it up to GM.  

Keep pushing them now to do something about the car, you will receive a call shortly. Be as pushy as possible, and don't give up. TRUST ME.


----------



## ZZR12 (Oct 5, 2011)

iKermit said:


> ZZR12, you just escalated it up to GM.
> 
> Keep pushing them now to do something about the car, you will receive a call shortly. Be as pushy as possible, and don't give up. TRUST ME.


Hopefully something can be worked out, some people on here have said that I'm bashing GM, I tell anyone who asks that I like the car, if they can't fix it than give me one that doesn't have the issue. I shouldn't have to lose money here. I'm pretty sure the ECO is the only Cruze with this issue, I'll take a 1.8 Cruze and be over all happy. In fact I sent a co worker to look at the Cruze's, and he bought one, it was a 1.8 and he's happy. Your welcome GM.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> I hate to argue here, but no customer should "have" to go to a second dealership, because those who SOLD it are RESPONSIBLE for it...period!
> 
> If GM lets inept businesses act as their "agents" then GM bears 100% responsibility for the errors of both: (a) the bad dealerships performance, as well as, (b) the bad product (problems) those dealerships aren't able to diagnose correctly (GM designed & produced).
> 
> ...


:3tens: Some people here crack me up when they tell everyone to go to another dealer! No other dealer wants to get into someone else's problems and maybe end up being the "bad" guy when they were trying to be the good guy by trying to help. They may end up getting a POOR response of the CSI when it wasn't their problem to begin with! This is what Reuss NEEDS to FIX! What makes people think that others have all the time in the world to be going back to the dealer all the time when they have a full time job. Depending on where you live, many dealership shops close at 5 PM and are open until 12 on Saturday for SIMPLE jobs-oil/filter changes!


----------



## ZZR12 (Oct 5, 2011)

I sent Jackie the Chevy customer service rep a message, I heard back from Amber. She stated that my case is with the appropriate rep, and sorry for the inconvience. This is truly a nightmare, this vehicle is plagued by problems. I think Chevy needs to stop sourcing parts from third world countries and start being more concerned with the way there brand is percieved. I am now having a issue with the brake pedal getting rock hard and not stopping the car, it seems like other people are experiencing this problem also. I'm going to call the attorney on the mailer I recieved about a class action suit and see what happens. This issue has been going on for a long time with no resolution in sight, but i do know one thing GM will never see another dime of hard earned money from me.


----------



## Stevear22 (Mar 6, 2013)

ZZR12 said:


> I sent Jackie the Chevy customer service rep a message, I heard back from Amber. She stated that my case is with the appropriate rep, and sorry for the inconvience. This is truly a nightmare, this vehicle is plagued by problems. I think Chevy needs to stop sourcing parts from third world countries and start being more concerned with the way there brand is percieved. I am now having a issue with the brake pedal getting rock hard and not stopping the car, it seems like other people are experiencing this problem also. I'm going to call the attorney on the mailer I recieved about a class action suit and see what happens. This issue has been going on for a long time with no resolution in sight, but i do know one thing GM will never see another dime of hard earned money from me.


I've had quite a few problems with my cruze to. Leaks galore. I'm on my 3rd water pump which now seems to be grinding pretty bad. But the dealer said it wasn't the water pump and the noise is in fact normal. And actually, the brake problem you stated, I'm pretty sure I've experienced that a few times. I've never taken it in for it because its not reoccurring, but I have definitely had the pedal go rock solid before without stopping. I've tried every route also. Contacted people from GM customer service. They are about as useful as a hole in the head. I've sent my information via PM to the chevy customer care on here and on twitter and never received replies. I just had my driveway resealed because the oil stains from my transmission leak that I had for 6 months were destroying my driveway. The best offer I had (and this according to the guy was better then I should even be offered) was 1000$ off the purchase of a new car. Sounds great, until you find out that your going to loose 10,000$ on yours. So now I just drive my car, keep it clean. Visit the dealer regularly. I'm known by name, by the employees and the rental car company. And hopefully in a couple years longer I can get what I owe out of my car. I love the car, don't get me wrong. I just hate the problems I've had and the lack of assistance on GMs behalf. I bought my car when I was 20 years old so I was lucky enough to see GMs true colors now. I don't have to spend thousands of dollars with them ever again.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Steavear22 - water pumps, even those in the Cruze, don't go bad that often without something else causing it. Have you left your car on a "clean" section of dealership pavement over a weekend to they can see the leaks? Have you even had them attempt to find the tranny leak?


----------



## Farmboy (Apr 21, 2013)

Ever see that discount tire commercial? Kinda of an old one.


Do that with your Cruze.:tank:


----------



## Stevear22 (Mar 6, 2013)

obermd said:


> Steavear22 - water pumps, even those in the Cruze, don't go bad that often without something else causing it. Have you left your car on a "clean" section of dealership pavement over a weekend to they can see the leaks? Have you even had them attempt to find the tranny leak?


As for the water pump situation, it was a matter of my coolant level dropping 1 gallon in about 2 weeks. Each time, when I take it in, that's what they diagnose. They usually replace the water pump ad thermostat and gasket. As for the transmission leak, I had a cooler line replaced and then they also pulled the transmission and replaced the torque converter seal. The leaks are gone now. It was just a matter of it taking forever to get fixed.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Yates (Aug 24, 2012)

Steaver I hope the Cruze doesn't turn into the Kia Spectra. The biggest p.o.s. car ever manufactured. My daughter bought a new one some years back and it was in the shop six of the first 8 weeks of ownership. Always repaired half ass and most the time no loner car with almost identical issues. It was a blessing when it got rear ended and totaled the first year, ending the nightmares as well as the car payments. I know what you are going through.


----------



## Stevear22 (Mar 6, 2013)

Yates said:


> Steaver I hope the Cruze doesn't turn into the Kia Spectra. The biggest p.o.s. car ever manufactured. My daughter bought a new one some years back and it was in the shop six of the first 8 weeks of ownership. Always repaired half ass and most the time no loner car with almost identical issues. It was a blessing when it got rear ended and totaled the first year, ending the nightmares as well as the car payments. I know what you are going through.


Haha, yeah I've got mixed emotions about the car. It's a bit of a love hate relationship. But I guess like they say, looks aren't everything. It may be beautiful on the outside but not so nice on the inside lol. Unfortunately part of me would love to see the car on its way to the scrap yard. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Steve, has your dealership put in the florescent dye in the coolant? If not have them do so to help track where the leak is occurring, even without a black light. I still think you're loosing coolant somewhere else.


----------



## Stevear22 (Mar 6, 2013)

obermd said:


> Steve, has your dealership put in the florescent dye in the coolant? If not have them do so to help track where the leak is occurring, even without a black light. I still think you're loosing coolant somewhere else.


Ill mention it to them. The thing is, after they replace the pump, it's fine for like 8 months. Then all of a sudden one week ill have the warning come up because my coolants leaked out


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Stevear22 said:


> Ill mention it to them. The thing is, after they replace the pump, it's fine for like 8 months. Then all of a sudden one week ill have the warning come up because my coolants leaked out
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Look at an invoice - have they replaced the serpentine belt TENSIONER when replacing the pump?

I had a car that went through 3 PS pumps in about 8 months (they were NOT a high failure-rate item for this model). Although the tensioner wasn't making noise, it clearly had play in it when I got it off and was flopping around way down there at the bottom of the engine bay.


----------



## Stevear22 (Mar 6, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> Look at an invoice - have they replaced the serpentine belt TENSIONER when replacing the pump?
> 
> I had a car that went through 3 PS pumps in about 8 months (they were NOT a high failure-rate item for this model). Although the tensioner wasn't making noise, it clearly had play in it when I got it off and was flopping around way down there at the bottom of the engine bay.


No they've never replaced the tensioner 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

ZZR12 said:


> I sent Jackie the Chevy customer service rep a message, I heard back from Amber. She stated that my case is with the appropriate rep, and sorry for the inconvience. This is truly a nightmare, this vehicle is plagued by problems. I think Chevy needs to stop sourcing parts from third world countries and start being more concerned with the way there brand is percieved. I am now having a issue with the brake pedal getting rock hard and not stopping the car, it seems like other people are experiencing this problem also. I'm going to call the attorney on the mailer I recieved about a class action suit and see what happens. This issue has been going on for a long time with no resolution in sight, but i do know one thing GM will never see another dime of hard earned money from me.


OP: Any update on the status of your car?


----------



## ZZR12 (Oct 5, 2011)

UPDATE: I have been waiting for my dealer to get a loaner car, I went back in exactly a month after I picked the car up, and guess what, there still waiting for a loaner car. I got the call yesterday 7/8/13, they have a loaner. When I got there the service manager was definitly anoyed with my car, and asked if he sent a tech out could they smell it, I said last time I picked it up the service writer and the tech both smelled it, thats why it was in again. I have been told that the Cruze is quirkie, and sometimes we must live with these problems. As of last week I retained a lemon law attorny, and will allow them to get this situation resolved.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

ROFL


ZZR12 said:


> I have been told that the Cruze is quirkie, and sometimes we must live with these problems.


Well there you go. This is a saga of a truly bad service department. Good luck again with this.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

ZZR12, if your lemon law lawyer will allow it, please post the name of your dealership so other CruzeTalk members in the area know who to stay away from. I don't think I'd let this dealership check my tire pressure.


----------



## ZZR12 (Oct 5, 2011)

obermd said:


> ZZR12, if your lemon law lawyer will allow it, please post the name of your dealership so other CruzeTalk members in the area know who to stay away from. I don't think I'd let this dealership check my tire pressure.


Outten Chevrolet ~ 1701 W Tilghman Street, Allentown, PA 18104


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

ZZR12 said:


> Outten Chevrolet ~ 1701 W Tilghman Street, Allentown, PA 18104


Chevrolet should outten their lights if this is the way they treat customers.


----------



## ZZR12 (Oct 5, 2011)

Jim Frye said:


> Chevrolet should outten their lights if this is the way they treat customers.


Now that's funny.:bowdown:


----------



## ZZR12 (Oct 5, 2011)

UPDATE: The dealer called, the Service Manager said he can definitly smell antifreeze from outside of the car, but "not really" from inside the car, and again they said it isn't leaking. He said the smell could be comeing from the HVAC and it isn't antifreeze but smells like it. So if I have heard this correctly, I won't be able to park the car in the garage unless I don't mind if it smells of antifreeze, everytime I exit the vehicle I will smell it, but everything is ok. And as far as the HVAC, it smells horrible like antifreeze, but your just going to have to suck it up. I have never owned a car that smelled of antifreeze from the outside of the vehicle, what happens when I go to sell/trade it and the buyer smells antifreeze?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Your service manager is a lazy idiot. 

It's either leaking from the expansion tank cap or the water pump. If the level is going down quickly, it's the water pump. If not, the tank is venting vapors. 

I don't know what to tell you to do other than take it somewhere other than that dealer to have it looked at. Your car should NEVER smell like antifreeze outside the vehicle. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

ZZR12 said:


> And as far as the HVAC, it smells horrible like antifreeze, but your just going to have to suck it up.


This sounds a lot like the glycol based HVAC grease issue to me. I also think the service manager is a twit. As much as I hate this methodology, the only way this is going to get fixed is to go to another dealer, assuming you can find one that has a competent service department. Of course the other way to get rid of the smell is to get rid of the car. I had to do this once. I was 18 months into a 60 month loan. I flushed the money and traded it in on a new car of a different brand. The next ten years were automotive bliss. No lemon law for me then. Again, best of luck with this mess.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Show up to the dealer unanounced walk to the owners office ask to meet with him or her , go in and introduce yourself , ask him or her to pull this page up on his computer . Show how there are solutions acceptable to the consumer , ie you . Results !


----------



## ZZR12 (Oct 5, 2011)

brian v said:


> Show up to the dealer unanounced walk to the owners office ask to meet with him or her , go in and introduce yourself , ask him or her to pull this page up on his computer . Show how there are solutions acceptable to the consumer , ie you . Results !


I mentioned this site and how some people have had sucess in getting rid of these smells, he stated "I've been in the automotive repair business for 20 years, I doubt they know something that I don't"


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

ZZR12 said:


> I mentioned this site and how some people have had sucess in getting rid of these smells, he stated "I've been in the automotive repair business for 20 years, I doubt they know something that I don't"


*adds more words to my above statement*




Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Did you show these threads about this issue to the owner of said stealership Dear . And do have that conversation with STACY .


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

ZZR12 said:


> I mentioned this site and how some people have had sucess in getting rid of these smells, he stated "I've been in the automotive repair business for 20 years, I doubt they know something that I don't"


Wow! I'll bet he's a load of joy at home.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

brian v said:


> Did you show these threads about this issue to the owner of said stealership Dear . And do have that conversation with STACY .


We lost Stacy we now have Jackie.

Sent from my Droid


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

ZZR12 said:


> I mentioned this site and how some people have had sucess in getting rid of these smells, he stated "I've been in the automotive repair business for 20 years, I doubt they know something that I don't"


Everytime I mention this site they always give that go to h3ll look.

Sent from my Droid


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hello! Yes Stacey no longer works on this forum. H3LLon3ARTH is right. My name is Jackie and I am here to assist you. I have been working on the forum since February. Just send me a private message if you ever need anything. 

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## 2013 cruze (Oct 8, 2012)

coolant loss / small was another thing that drove me nuts on my car, there are sharpie lines on my coolant bottle that i would mark every time i checked it every week, they would just top it off and tell me they couldn't find anything, it reeked like you poured straight antifreeze on the hot manifold also


----------



## boosted__cruze (Jun 25, 2013)

The mystery coolant loss/smell is most likely coming from the engine oil cooler line behind the ac compressor. I had the same problem with my 11. I already replaced the water pump cause it was leaking and the smell still didnt go away. After that, while I was replacing the ac compressor, I noticed a small coolant trail down the side of the block that you can only see when the ac compressor and bracket is removed. Turns out the rubber hose coming from the thermostat to the engine oil cooler had a pinhole leak in one of the bends. So I ordered the replacement and wouldn't ya know it the hose was updated to a composite rubber hose with a braided shell that was molded into the rubber. After that, no more smell or coolant loss. Yes this was all done under warranty by me (used to be a gm technician and the cruze specialist) not alot of people know about this hose to check just because you have to remove the compressor and bracket to check it....and for .3 checkout time under warranty, 90% of techs WONT do it because it makes them lose money. Sorry you sold your cruze and for your frustration. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ZZR12 (Oct 5, 2011)

What really gets me frustrated is that every time I bring it back they act like there irritated with me/car. Like 2013 Cruze said, it drives me nuts, every time someone gets in our out of the car they ask, what the heck is that smell. The service Manager seems to think it's not a big deal, but I don't even park it in the garage anymore.


----------



## upstater (Feb 22, 2011)

I have a 2011 Cruze. I have had the coolant smell since the beginning. I too have had numerous repairs (6) and it still exists. I have complained a lot. Dealer has tried everything he could think of. I played the Chevrolet Customer Assistance game, including the Level 2 bump up. It has been a more than year long process. I figured I had done all I could and waited long enough for GM to fix my car. In March I filed with Bob Silverman at 1.800.lemonlaw. GM ignored the mandatory 60 response to the filing for a decision. In fact they blew thru 90 days. We were just informed that GM agreed to Buyback my car, less a lot of deprciation costs in the state of NY.

What's the moral of this horror story? If you have a problem, get it documented. Read the final repair order. If it is not accurate, have them correct it. After 4 repair attempts for the same problem... GET A LAWYER. 

I have been officially warned against negative comments by the Gestapo on this board. Hope this is considered constructve real life info and does not get deleted.


----------



## ZZR12 (Oct 5, 2011)

I just spoke with the Service Department again, what a bunch of bold face liar's these people have turned out to be. Two days ago they told me they could smell it outside of the car, now they can't duplicate it, and apparently I have the only Cruze that has ever had this antifreeze issue. But they have escalated this up to a higher level, if there's no issue why would you escalate this to a higher level? They have recieved the brake part to fix the pedal though.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

This sounds like a shop that is only skilled enough to do R&R work and really can't do diagnostics well enough to trouble shoot a complicated car like the Cruze.


----------

